# Ability to delete posts?



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2012)

Made a post and I found the option to delete it? That's probably not supposed to be there...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2012)

this is old stuff.

it shows but when you really can't remove or delete it.

edit: http://gbatemp.net/topic/311895-i-can-see-a-delete-my-post-button-some-times/


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 4, 2012)

Apparently quoting someone who IS allowed to delete posts will cause the delete button to show until you refresh. I guess it messes up the permissions somewhere.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Give it a go with mine?


----------



## Langin (Jul 4, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?



Let's give it a shot!

Darn it, can't delete it xD Says I don't have permission to do that.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 5, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?


Tried.

EDIT: Dang it. (That was expected)

@soulx...In your post you didn't quote a moderator.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 5, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?


nope doesnt work


----------



## EthanObi (Jul 5, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?


Okay. Trying out of boredom


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2012)

ethanobi said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Give it a go with mine?
> ...



What about a non-mod?! No luck... *waits for post deletion*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?


pretending to test. so i could get +1 postcount. ​just lyk the old days.​


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 5, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?


I like these cool bugs, even if they're useless.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 5, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?


I'm doing this for false, temporary power.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 6, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?


test
edit: cool! never noticed that before


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2012)

Noticed this a while back as well.


----------



## TheRedfox (Jul 6, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?


I just wanted to quote you


----------



## Devin (Jul 6, 2012)

lemmingsarecool said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Give it a go with mine?
> ...



I must use this power for good...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 6, 2012)

I now realize that I don't quote mods because I have never seen the mythical delete button.


----------



## Devin (Jul 6, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?



>.< Quoted wrong person, now lets try this.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 10, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Give it a go with mine?


test


----------



## Nujui (Jul 10, 2012)

I've seen this button twice last year.


And it all happened while quoting Costello.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2012)

Made a post and I found the option to delete it? That's probably not supposed to be there...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2012)

i've never seen a person quoted so much in a single thread before!


----------

